

Meet CI Joe: GitHub's new Continuous Integration server - evdawg
http://github.com/blog/471-continuous-integration-spring-cleaning

======
hypermatt
Would have been more excited it they had offered a hosted CI service, still
looks cool tho.

~~~
antonovka
That's tremendously difficult given security concerns. Not only would build
servers have access to source code, but they would also be running arbitrary
user-supplied code of an indeterminate nature.

I'm just surprised they wrote yet-another-build-server with a small feature
foot print -- but the more the merrier. More software around automated
building is a good thing.

~~~
hypermatt
Yeah very true. The providers that are doing are doing constrained things like
Rails CI. I think thats fine, I just need a place for my smaller client
projects that can run Rails or Flex unit tests without me setting up a
dedicated slice and having to manage that.

------
roachsocal
LOVE the name they gave it.

